# Shapton Pro 220 or 320?



## mark76 (Apr 30, 2015)

I've got an Atoma 140 and a Shapton Pro 1K stone. (And then a 2K and a 5K.) I'm looking for a Shapton Pro stone in between the Atoma and the 1K. It could be the 220 or the 320.


220. Advantage: probably easier to wipe out the scratches from the Atoma. Disadvantage (?): isn't the jump to the 1K too large?
320. Advantage: less of a jump to the 1K. Disadvantage (?): probably takes more time to wipe out the scratches from the Atoma.

I will mainly be using these stones for thinning kives. For sharpening the edges I use a Wicked Edge.

Which of these two stones would you get and why?


----------



## berko (May 2, 2015)

ive owned both shapton pros and would suggest the 320, which is plenty fast, a lot faster then a chosera 400 for example. i also have an atoma 140 and think the 320 is fast enough to wipe out atomas scratches. i sold the 220 because it was to coarse and also dished a lot faster then the 320.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (May 4, 2015)

You can also get finer grade Atoma's they come in 400 & 600. Either will take the scatches out from the 140. And you can jump to a medium water stone.


----------



## CaremeFraiche (May 6, 2015)

How is the Atoma? I am thinking of getting one.


----------



## berko (May 6, 2015)

Atoma is great!


----------

